# Big hands - which guitar?



## postup (Nov 19, 2008)

After practising on a rented Yamaha for 3 months, I've finally decided to buy my first guitar.

I'm 6'7" and have somewhat large hands. Can anybdy recommend any acoustics within the $200-$300 range?

I like the A&L's, but find that they're a bit on the smaller side.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Have you looked at a classical guitar? Wider necks, wider string spacing and gorgeous tone.


----------



## postup (Nov 19, 2008)

Yoda said:


> Have you looked at a classical guitar? Wider necks, wider string spacing and gorgeous tone.


Yeah, I did. Decided to go with the "regular" acoustic, though.
Thanks.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Seagull has some of the wider acoustic necks.


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

FlipFlopFly said:


> Seagull has some of the wider acoustic necks.


+1 to the Seagull. The original S6 has the wider neck I believe. Some of the newer models are narrower, so be careful. If you measure the nut width, it should be at least 1 3/4"... I think the S6 might have been 1 7/8".
Many of the Larrivee models have wider necks as well.. and Taylors for that matter, but they are much more expensive, so the Seagull is a great place to start. 
I would also recommend that you get it setup with low action and light strings, which will make it easier to play until you get your skill level built up.


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

Let me just preface by saying that I've got big hands too (I'm about 6'5"). Yes, the neck size does matter initially, but try modifying your fretting technique. You might be able to get much better results on any guitar by moving your wrist forward or back a bit.

Its kind of cool to be able to play most of the open position chords in barre form anywhere on the neck. Who needs a capo when you can play the G shape at any fret easily?


----------



## postup (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. I tried a couple of Seagull S6s' today and I did notice quite a difference. I'm leaning towards getting one, even though it's a bit out of my original price range.

Either way, thanks!


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

It's a good choice, those seagulls are a lot of guitar for the money.


----------

